# In need of help



## bcf (Oct 29, 2003)

Hello everybody. I know this is short notice, but is there anybody available in the Warrington/Warminister and Lansdale, North Wales area to take care of my drives from 12/26 to 12/31? I know this is extremely short notice, but the guy I talked to a few weeks ago will not retun my calls. I'm hoping he still will, but am getting a bit concerned. I have 13 drives total, 4 in WarmWar/Horsham, 6 in Mont/Lansdale/ NW, 2 in Doylestown/Chalfont, and 1 in Ambler, which is covered. Any help appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## PlowPig (Dec 2, 2004)

*Help*

Drop me a email to [email protected] May be able to help


----------



## bcf (Oct 29, 2003)

I actually got a hold of my backup last night, so everything's cool. Thanks again PlowPig for your willingness to help. 

Mery Christmas everybody.


----------

